# 1000g Acrylics VS 1000g Glass



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm planning to get a 1000g tank in about a month or so... i'm still deciding would a acrylics tank be better or a glass tank be better? I need advice, so please provide me with some pros and cons and tell me if you were the one getting the tank which one would you choice? well the main concern i have about acrylics is that i heard they are double the cost of glass and it's very easy to be scratch.... so come on guys provide me with advice. THX


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

a hernia vs a broken back and a hearnia


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

buy both and give me the one you dont like
honestly though i think glass would be as sturdy 
i am pretty sure acrylic holds temp better 
but i have heard of them scratching easily
but you can rmove the scratches from acrylic pretty easily 
i would think glass would be easier to clean though w/o worry of scrathces 
but a glass one would have braces and i dont think the acrylic ones do 
thats what i know i cant really say either way i would go with glass if it were me


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

glass would be almost impossible to carry, but less expensive than acrylic, but coupled with hospital bills from carrying glass tanks that size, acrylic is the way to go.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

personally If I was investing in a tank that size I would get glass because Imagine how sick your gona be to see a scratch on the acrylic...

besides you just have to carry it once and then your all set. Even a 1000gal. acylic is still gona take more then 2 ppl to carry Im sure.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> personally If I was investing in a tank that size I would get glass because Imagine how sick your gona be to see a scratch on the acrylic...
> 
> besides you just have to carry it once and then your all set. Even a 1000gal. acylic is still gona take more then 2 ppl to carry Im sure.


agree... i would be so sad and want a refund on my tank if i see a single scratch on it!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I was in the process of building a large aquarium in my basement, but had to put those plans on hold due to insurance reasons. Since then I have been researching this subject. The best deal so far has been an Aqua Art with a 8' x 4' x 4' acrylic for 5500.00. Who makes a comparable glass and what is the price?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

acyrlic


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

A 1000G glass tank will weight over 1200 pounds when empty and and acrylic will weight 600 pounds empty.

Acrylic is 17 times stronger than glass but scratches easier and may have slight fading after years and years of light exposure.

Remember that door frames are only 33"!


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I was in the process of building a large aquarium in my basement, but had to put those plans on hold due to insurance reasons. Since then I have been researching this subject. The best deal so far has been an Aqua Art with a 8' x 4' x 4' acrylic for 5500.00. Who makes a comparable glass and what is the price?


how many gallon is 8' x 4' x 4?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> I was in the process of building a large aquarium in my basement, but had to put those plans on hold due to insurance reasons. Since then I have been researching this subject. The best deal so far has been an Aqua Art with a 8' x 4' x 4' acrylic for 5500.00. Who makes a comparable glass and what is the price?


how many gallon is 8' x 4' x 4?
[/quote]
960 gal. build it- that is 4 sheets of plywood at $35 per sheet and all the fixens would be $350 for the shell without glass.
$140 plywood
$135 resin -3 gals $45 per gal.(maybe 4)
$30 gal. black paint
$10 1-1/2 screws 
pus tax
The glass will be the be expensive.Couldnt even tell ya -guessing $300 to $400 maybe
just a ball part figure.With on that big u would need 2x4 bracing but still well under a grand.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acrylic... you can usually take the scratches out... glass would just be rediculously heavy


----------



## subaruwrx227 (Feb 12, 2006)

from what i have found once you go over 300gal it is a lot cheaper for an acrylic


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

subaruwrx227 said:


> from what i have found once you go over 300gal it is a lot cheaper for an acrylic


from which site?


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> a hernia vs a broken back and a hearnia


lol. very lol


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's a toss up, glass is heavier but how many times are you moving it? probably just once right? But with acrylic you probably get no black frame/nicer look. But with acrylic comes easy scratching and fading as mentioned. Either way.. Can't imagine what you'd put in 1000 gallon tank.. I guess lots of big sh*t...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

get acrylic. i dont think u could get a 1000 gallon tank in glass.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> A 1000G glass tank will weight over 1200 pounds when empty and and acrylic will weight 600 pounds empty.
> 
> Acrylic is 17 times stronger than glass but scratches easier and may have slight fading after years and years of light exposure.
> 
> Remember that door frames are only 33"!


dude i don't know how thick your glass is but the 340 GLASS tank used to have had 1" thick glass and weighed over 1500 lbs. it was moved with a fork-lift... if it were 1000 g's it would have to be over 2000 lbs easy....... with 1" thick glass.......

i called tenecor about their 540's and if i remember correctly they were around 750 #'s i would imagine 1000g's would be 1000#'s or there about...

BTW due to my experience with the HEAVY ASS GLASS









I would go acrylic........

dude this is gonna run ya like $7500 with stand filters and what-not not to mention fish.....

what do you do to spend this kinda cash on a tank?

Granted I love







my fish, but I love other things much more for $7500...

well, to each is own...........

good luck............ lets see some pics....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I was in the process of building a large aquarium in my basement, but had to put those plans on hold due to insurance reasons. Since then I have been researching this subject. The best deal so far has been an Aqua Art with a 8' x 4' x 4' acrylic for 5500.00. Who makes a comparable glass and what is the price?


From Glasscages here are the prices on glass for their largest tanks

405 Gal.	72 x 37½ x 36	$1725	No Picture
465 Gal.	96 x 36 x 31 Tall	$2000	No Picture
540 Gal.	96 x 37½ x 36	$2300	No Picture
680 Gal.	120 x 37½ x 36	$2875	No Picture
810 Gal.	144 x 37½ x 36	$3450

Pro's it is close to you, in dickson Tennessee, they dont have the size you want, but they would make it for you, would need to call for a quote, they wont make one that big though in acrylic......


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

IMO I would not buy a tank over 180 that was not acrylic. To me there are to many benefits of acrylic over glass.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

With something that size I would go with acrylic. You don't want glass buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I have made lots of tanks, only acrylic but if it where me, i would buy glass.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> A 1000G glass tank will weight over 1200 pounds when empty and and acrylic will weight 600 pounds empty.
> 
> Acrylic is 17 times stronger than glass but scratches easier and may have slight fading after years and years of light exposure.
> 
> Remember that door frames are only 33"!


dude i don't know how thick your glass is but the 340 GLASS tank used to have had 1" thick glass and weighed over 1500 lbs. it was moved with a fork-lift... if it were 1000 g's it would have to be over 2000 lbs easy....... with 1" thick glass.......

i called tenecor about their 540's and if i remember correctly they were around 750 #'s i would imagine 1000g's would be 1000#'s or there about...

BTW due to my experience with the HEAVY ASS GLASS









I would go acrylic........

dude this is gonna run ya like $7500 with stand filters and what-not not to mention fish.....

what do you do to spend this kinda cash on a tank?

Granted I love







my fish, but I love other things much more for $7500...

well, to each is own...........

good luck............ lets see some pics....
[/quote]

this guy is right. go with tenecor, theres no one that makes 1000gallon glass aquariums and i am pretty sure. not only that, u could create a huge mess gettin a 1000 glass tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What about a nice reenfoced plywood 1000 gallon tank


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> A 1000G glass tank will weight over 1200 pounds when empty and and acrylic will weight 600 pounds empty.
> 
> Acrylic is 17 times stronger than glass but scratches easier and may have slight fading after years and years of light exposure.
> 
> Remember that door frames are only 33"!


dude i don't know how thick your glass is but the 340 GLASS tank used to have had 1" thick glass and weighed over 1500 lbs. it was moved with a fork-lift... if it were 1000 g's it would have to be over 2000 lbs easy....... with 1" thick glass.......

i called tenecor about their 540's and if i remember correctly they were around 750 #'s i would imagine 1000g's would be 1000#'s or there about...

BTW due to my experience with the HEAVY ASS GLASS









I would go acrylic........

dude this is gonna run ya like $7500 with stand filters and what-not not to mention fish.....

what do you do to spend this kinda cash on a tank?

Granted I love







my fish, but I love other things much more for $7500...

well, to each is own...........

good luck............ lets see some pics....
[/quote]

this guy is right. go with tenecor, theres no one that makes 1000gallon glass aquariums and i am pretty sure. not only that, u could create a huge mess gettin a 1000 glass tank.
[/quote]

i'm sure there is... if no one make it, how do you think ppl around have 1000g tank? i'm sure glasscage would do a good job on it...... also i would proubally get 2 fluval fx5 to run that bad boy... man just can't imagine how much my water bill would cost...


----------

